# Cow hide?



## ltatkinson (Aug 17, 2007)

Has anyone had a cow hide tanned with or without the hair? Me and a buddy are splitting a angus cow and I just thought it would be cool. I dont know if it would be worth it or what I would do with it. Unless it is hair on then I know where to hang it. I guess what I am saying is any info would be helpful.

Tim :help:


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

They can be done, you will be looking around $20 per sq ft. Hair on.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..and I told you $15.00. See it's not cheap.

For what it's worth, you can choose from many different colors of leather.


----------

